# Dragon goby ninja vanished?!



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I looked in our tank when I got up a little while ago, trying to find our Dragon Goby. He is nowhere to be found. I turned over every decoration and every rock, trying to see if he was wedged up inside. I checked behind and around the tank, even under the surrounding furniture, to no avail. 
My husband said he was in the tank earlier this morning, so here's my question. Has anyone ever heard of Dragon Gobies completely burying themselves in the substrate? (Ours is sand.) He's never done this before if he has. 
I'm worried that he did jump and that our kitten found him and either dragged him somewhere weird or ate him. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

if you have a kitten, and the goby doesn't show up in the next week or so. I would put money on the your cat eating the fish that jumped out of the tank and left no evidence.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah when my husband comes home for lunch we're taking everything out of the tank and searching for him in the sand... if we don't find him then we'll have to assume to worst


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

that sucks, my DG got out of my tank twice. luckily i caught him both times. I would say, they can bury themselves totally, but i would assume the worse if he didn't move when you were messing around in the tank


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Phew. br00t and I came home from going out, and there he was. There was a huge crater in the sand in a corner, so I think that for whatever reason, he decided to completely bury himself today. Well, now if he goes missing again we'll probably know where he is!


----------

